# s185 bobcat and 1ton available in eastern mass



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Just thought I would throw it out there. I have a s185 with snowbucket and a 1 ton dump w 9'blade and sander available in the Merrimack valley area of Mass. Highly experienced reliable operators and plenty of insurance


----------

